# Big Issues with my first Android device :(



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on a Bionic on launch day. I rooted the phone day of and didn't have any issues. I downloaded P3Droid's Toolbox Kit today for the Bionic and downloaded the battery meters, and some boot images. I changed the boot image to a white TBH logo. This is where I shot myself in the foot. The boot image was pretty cool and I then decided I would change the battery meter. However, the phone froze while trying to install the meter. It stayed this way for a while with no response, and not knowing what to do, I pulled the battery.

Now my phone only turns on and displays the white TBH logo that I had loaded onto it earlier. I'm afraid I'm stuck in what is apparently a bootloop? Or did I actually just brick my device? Either or, I'm screwed it seems. If anybody can offer any help at all, it'll be greatly appreciated. I would try bringing it back to the store to see what they see, but the only image of a non "Dual-Core Motorola Device" is pretty much a dead give away.

I can hold down the down-volume rocker and press the start button and this brings me to a page where it says

"AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S)
0A.53

Battery Ok
OK to Program
Connect USB Data"

When I connect the usb cable the "OK to---USB Data" bit changes to

"Transfer Mode
USB Connected"

Maybe this could be of some use to someone who knows what they are doing? Any help at all, please...It'd be greatly greatly appreciated. Even just pointing me in the right direction for a desperate fellow Droid Bionic user would be excellent.


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

Might be able to press volume up+down and boot then select recovery with volume keys and power button as select. Maybe factory reset?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

Might have to wait for an sbf to be released to recover your phone. Don't exchange it for various reasons.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

NO!!!! DON'T RESET I may be able to help you if you did not reset.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

Didn't you read the sticky post that specifically says that's a bad idea? You might be able to use ADB to try and replace some of the frameworks and files that tool edits, but I wouldn't know how to do it.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I may be able to help but if he did any reset I can't help because debugging is no longer on.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Also P3Droid just tweeted how to fix a bootloop......

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, looks like I refreshed this page too early. I read the sticky and the sticky told me to ask for help so I did! I even did the first thing reccomended to me.... a hard reset. My hands are trembling as I type this because I'm so angry. Let's say for instance I didn't do a hard reset, what would have been my next moves? Can anybody reccomend anything to de-stress a little?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry man. Your stuck until we get a way to unlock the bootloader.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

An unlocked bootloader? So I'm ****ed?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Yea for now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't want to give false hope but I believe an SBF would bring it back as well. This is how its always worked with moto devices because you can get to the bootloader still to flash it.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

No that is 100% true. And if we have the sbf we will have an unlocked bootloader and you can fix it. Don't lose hope! Its only a matter of time before something comes up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

SBF doesn't always mean unlocked bootloader unless we happen to get a specific version. The SBF is available for many devices such as the Droid X but it only takes you back to stock, not unlocked bootloader.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Good point guess im just over zealous hoping it will unlock the bootloader. But if we get any sbf he can fix it correct?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, even the normal sbf would work. It would just flash it back to the stock image. It would be amazing if one with an unlocked bootloader was leaked but I just hope any sbf is released soon. Then you at least have a last resort to bring your phone back from the dead.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

adroidman! I saw your tweet on P3Droid's wall. I appreciate you going out of your way, I really do. Unfortunately, his answer isn't what I would've hoped for...

About how often are SFB's released after phone are released?


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> An unlocked bootloader? So I'm ****ed?


Dude I feel horrible. I'm sorry man I was just tossing the idea out there. From what I understand we may have an sbf-type method available tomorrow. I'm not sure if that'll help

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

phydo said:


> Dude I feel horrible. I'm sorry man I was just tossing the idea out there. From what I understand we may have an sbf-type method available tomorrow. I'm not sure if that'll help
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Not gonna lie, at first I was cursing you to high heavens! But it's no big deal. I switched back to my BB Tour. You were only trying to help me out! There's no way I can blame you for that! I was just really antsy in getting my phone fixed and did the first thing that was suggested to me. Explain more of the "sbf type method tomorrow"? Does it have anything to do this with this article?

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/13/clockworkmod-recovery-booted-up-on-droid3/#disqus_thread

I can only hope so....


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

"BrianMigs said:


> Not gonna lie, at first I was cursing you to high heavens! But it's no big deal. I switched back to my BB Tour. You were only trying to help me out! There's no way I can blame you for that! I was just really antsy in getting my phone fixed and did the first thing that was suggested to me. Explain more of the "sbf type method tomorrow"? Does it have anything to do this with this article?
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/13/clockworkmod-recovery-booted-up-on-droid3/#disqus_thread
> 
> I can only hope so....


No sorry it doesn't. But we do need clock work recovery before many mods can be made implemented safely. A sbf will fix your problem I would suspect you'll only need to wait a few more days.


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't hold your breath for a unlocked bootloader. Moto don't play that game. Maybe after google purchase is complete we will see some change.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm not worried about an unlockable bootloader, I just want that SBF as soon as possible! Hopefully you guys are right in that it will be coming in the next few days or something. Can somebody delve into the topic of Clockwork Recovery Mod a little more? What does it allow a user to do? What does it further unlock?


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

It allows you to make backups of the system, do full wipes, flash roms, etc. It's one of the essential parts of the modding process.

On devices where the bootloader is locked custom recovery has to be launched through a bootstrap process. Basically some files are replaced that get processed on boot. Then when the system is being loaded it is forced into custom recovery. The problem with this is the phone needs to be bootable to get into custom recovery.

On a device that has an unlocked boorloader you can replace the stock recovery with the custom one. Then you can boot directly to it even if the phone isn't functional.


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rumor has it cwm coming top bionic very soon


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

"BrianMigs said:


> I'm not worried about an unlockable bootloader, I just want that SBF as soon as possible! Hopefully you guys are right in that it will be coming in the next few days or something. Can somebody delve into the topic of Clockwork Recovery Mod a little more? What does it allow a user to do? What does it further unlock?


I talked to @p3droid he wants you to contact him on twitter.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

thecaptain0220 said:


> It allows you to make backups of the system, do full wipes, flash roms, etc. It's one of the essential parts of the modding process.
> 
> On devices where the bootloader is locked custom recovery has to be launched through a bootstrap process. Basically some files are replaced that get processed on boot. Then when the system is being loaded it is forced into custom recovery. The problem with this is the phone needs to be bootable to get into custom recovery.
> 
> On a device that has an unlocked bootloader you can replace the stock recovery with the custom one. Then you can boot directly to it even if the phone isn't functional.


So since my phone is in a bootloop, I can't perform the bootstrap process to properly recover my phone?

What exactly is a SFB file, and how is it made? It's not made with ClockworkModRecovery correct?


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> So since my phone is in a bootloop, I can't perform the bootstrap process to properly recover my phone?
> 
> What exactly is a SFB file, and how is it made? It's not made with ClockworkModRecovery correct?


An sbf is similar to a flashable image file that is written to the phone using motorola rsd and rsd lite software. Not to be Rude but I really wish people would read up on things and understand them before rooting/modding. Good news is you should be fixed by morning or maybe already.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

If you aren' able to access adb via stock recovey, CWR isnt going to be a fix, the best chance would be getting access go a fastboot file similar to the one available for the d3 already

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

Not rude at all! I'm happy to admit that it's apparent I haven't done my research. I felt comfortable with a lot of things since it all seemed so easy, especially with things like 1-click root. When you say I should be fixed by morning/maybe all ready, what do you mean specifically? I can't access adb, well at least the command prompt on my computer is telling me it doesn't "recognize that internal or external command" when I type it in. The commands remind me of some basic linux code, which isn't suprising I guess.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

"Sierra8561 said:


> Rumor has it cwm coming top bionic very soon


 http://tinyurl.com/628xsvx


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes CWM is coming. The bootstrap was finished last night and will be released in a few days (if not today) did you talk ti P3? He was looking for someone with a bricked bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> An unlocked bootloader? So I'm ****ed?


Sorry about your bad luck with your phone dude.
Please post back how/or when you get it resolved Im sure it will be sooner rather then later .
That info perhaps might be useful for others as well.Good Luck as well


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll keep researching what's going on in the Bionic development community, but still, if anybody can lend me any tips or point me in the right direction, please do so! I'll be happy to try out whatever methods might raise my Bionic from the dead. Maybe I'll send it to P3Droid and he'll be able to do something with it.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll keep researching what's going on in the Bionic development community, but still, if anybody can lend me any tips or point me in the right direction, please do so! I'll be happy to try out whatever methods might raise my Bionic from the dead. Maybe I'll send it to P3Droid and he'll be able to do something with it.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

"BrianMigs said:


> I'll keep researching what's going on in the Bionic development community, but still, if anybody can lend me any tips or point me in the right direction, please do so! I'll be happy to try out whatever methods might raise my Bionic from the dead. Maybe I'll send it to P3Droid and he'll be able to do something with it.


Did you talk to p3 about it? And as of now there is nothing I know of because you can't run ADB

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Talk to P3! He can help!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

And also honestly if you take your device to Verizon they may sbf for you and you will be good to go. I've had them sbf my Droid x like 2 times I think.

Uploaded from my CyanogenMod7 X


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

He has custom boot image they can't help its against policy

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

This should help 

http://briefmobile.com/droid-bionic-receives-fastboot-recovery-files

I take no credit for any contents in this link but please use click the "thanks" button if this helps 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

This should save your phone.
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...iles-released-save-your-phone.html#post100910

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

All right. I have tried the method that P3Droid posted on twitter. Unfortunately in the command prompt after I type

"fastboot flash system system.img"

I get an error saying that I am missing the "adbwinapi.dll" and that I should restart my computer. I'm guessing there is some sort of Android.apk I need to download?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Use this method http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5376-FXZ-Fastboot-Recovery you dont need to use a command prompt this way.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

My bionic is fixed!!!!! Wooooo! Party on everybody! Thanks for everybodies help and guidance. Through destroying my phone I managed to learn a little more about my phone and about Android. Rule #1 Never Factory Reset/Wipe Data


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

Wiping data is fine, you just gotta know when not to do it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> My bionic is fixed!!!!! Wooooo! Party on everybody! Thanks for everybodies help and guidance. Through destroying my phone I managed to learn a little more about my phone and about Android. Rule #1 Never Factory Reset/Wipe Data


Rule #1 Never tamper with your phone without being able to return to stock :tongue2:


----------

